# Über's Official Response Regarding Missing Trips 5/12/2015



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is official word from Peter at Über regarding the missing trips from trip history in the app and on the partner dashboard.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah? Well I'm not working until I can be in control. Had a ride request today 12 minutes away. Got there, called when no show, he tells me he is 20 minutes away and could I pick them up there. Nope!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

All my rides just showed up in my trip history and on the web driver dashboard.


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

I did three trips today and the log is only showing I did two wounder if its still being worked on.


----------



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

That"s nice to know but i still have a fare not showing


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Four rides on 5/13 between 7est and 8:15 est. Nothing showing up. ALSO, it's my first day sooooo now I'm scared.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I keep refreshing and every so often another of my trips gets added to the dashboard
It's like the Servers are on OVERLOAD or something


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beur said:


> Here is official word from Peter at Über regarding the missing trips from trip history in the app and on the partner dashboard.
> 
> View attachment 7333


*Uber Seattle systems crash has its drivers uneasy*
*http://crosscut.com/2015/05/uber-seattle-systems-crash-has-their-drivers-uneasy/*


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

My rides just appeared for 5/13.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PTB said:


> I keep refreshing and every so often another of my trips gets added to the dashboard
> It's like the Servers are on OVERLOAD or something


I haven't worked this week I usually only work Thursday through Sunday but I've had this problem a couple of times in Houston in the pastand every single time all the rides have eventually showed up


----------



## AdamNJ6172 (May 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> Here is official word from Peter at Über regarding the missing trips from trip history in the app and on the partner dashboard.
> 
> View attachment 7333


It seems like it's a generic email they send out to people because I have just received exactly word by word same email lol just my name was placed at the beginning, My trips disappear when i go from NJ to NY I click on "end trip" and then instead of calculating it takes me to the hole screen and when I try to look for it it's gone and can't find any record of it...ughhh


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never not been paid for all of my trips


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

AdamNJ6172 said:


> It seems like it's a generic email they send out to people because I have just received exactly word by word same email lol just my name was placed at the beginning, My trips disappear when i go from NJ to NY I click on "end trip" and then instead of calculating it takes me to the hole screen and when I try to look for it it's gone and can't find any record of it...ughhh


Don't know what to tell ya, all my trips are there.


----------



## AdamNJ6172 (May 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> Don't know what to tell ya, all my trips are there.


I got another message from uber saying to give up to 48hrs...well they all came back so I got all my trips back, I guess server delay


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It was a massive outage, various issues going on during 5/12 and 5/13. Not only were there the external issues (trips not showing etc) but our tools were mostly down during those two days. We weren't able to do much of anything to solve tickets unless it was a simple answer. We're going to be catching up on tickets all weekend. And yeah, we send out the same response to everyone who writes in about it, there's not really a reason why it should be personalized when the answer is the same for everyone. It helps us plow through the massive queue we've got right now.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It was a massive outage, various issues going on during 5/12 and 5/13. Not only were there the external issues (trips not showing etc) but our tools were mostly down during those two days. We weren't able to do much of anything to solve tickets unless it was a simple answer. We're going to be catching up on tickets all weekend. And yeah, we send out the same response to everyone who writes in about it, there's not really a reason why it should be personalized when the answer is the same for everyone. It helps us plow through the massive queue we've got right now.


Ate the pax ging to receive receipts? Driven the same ladies a few times and no receipts.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> Ate the pax ging to receive receipts? Driven the same ladies a few times and no receipts.


When the actual charge goes through for the trip, it'll generate and send out a receipt. That was another problem - fares weren't able to be charged.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> When the actual charge goes through for the trip, it'll generate and send out a receipt. That was another problem - fares weren't able to be charged.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

ahhhh so thats what happened last night .... had a new first time rider and was showing her how the ride receipt comes through as soon as I hit end trip/send rating..... but nothing ....ummm what if we press this button .... D'oh!!!
also noticed that my trip receipts were all over the place as well....but they seem to be there this morning 
Cheers from Oz


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

None of us know what the problem is, but there sure is some problems with the app this week! I can't log in again this morning. What awesome communication from a company worth $18B.


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Since they weren't showing up, I just drove everyone around for free for two days. I cost me over $50 in gas and another $20 in fresh baked chocolate chip cookies, but look at all the goodwill I got to spread around. Plus I must have earned $3.75 and some Cheeze-Itz in tips.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Surely you people must be in markets still paying at least over a $1.50/mile, right? I just can't see how anyone could really want to do it for less. When you figure in the extremely high legal risk, or the cost of commercial insurance, $1.50 is too low.


----------

